# برنامج لحساب مساحة مقاطع العبارات لتصريف الماء



## engineer_asu1982 (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

ارجوا المساعده ببرنامج لحساب كمية التدفق لمياة الأمطار وحساب فتحات العبارات كم تكون ومعرفة ال catchment area لأي موقع


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 مايو 2013)

وين الاعضاء خصوصا المتخصصين في هذا المجال


----------



## mohajer126 (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohajer126 (29 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## فواز الجبوري (27 يوليو 2013)

وين البرنامج ، اشو شكرا ، و خوش برنامج ، بس ماكو أي برنامج ..رمضان كريم و سحورا طيبا ..


----------

